# Direct to Rust (DTR)



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

I am wondering if there are any products out there that you have had success with as it relates to DTR applications. I have an opportunity to maybe be involved with a job where corrosion is the key topic at hand. Not so concerned w/ appearance, but massive rust is currently an issue on vast steel beams on the interior of food processing plant.

We have 6-7 days only to complete the job......
The plant will be not be operating.
10 steel I-beams w/ 5 sq.ft. of surface space and 100' long.
100's of 18" I-beams perpendicular to the above mentioned 10.
10 poles about 30' tall.

All rusting!!! 30% of rusted metal above stainless steel processing equipment!!! No overspray allowed.

I understand this is not for the faint at heart and failure is not an option. Please provide all ideas and criticism. I am looking for solutions though. Thanks!


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Call me Old-School, but I've never heard of DTR (is there such a thing?) It just seems wrong to paint right over rust without removing any of it. 

Even if you just wire brush the worst off.. ugh.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Am currently using this on bolt heads and rust spots on a steel building right now. Just hit it quickly with a wire brush, removing loose scale and apply this. Topcoat right over it. It can be sprayed. 

Am topcoating it tommorow to see if it flashes. 


http://modestcompany.com/waterproofing_products.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can try this too.

http://www.theruststore.com/Rust-Converter-Gallon-P40C10.aspx


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

It's been a while for me on this one. The stuff I used reminded me of clay. Was some THICK stuff you had to mix with a little water so you could apply. You had to wire brush the surface then just slap it on. Worked really well if only I remembered what the heck it was. :blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The stuff we are using is more like a thin paint. Dries almost clear and in about 30 minutes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

YubaPaintPro said:


> I am wondering if there are any products out there that you have had success with as it relates to DTR applications. I have an opportunity to maybe be involved with a job where corrosion is the key topic at hand. Not so concerned w/ appearance, but massive rust is currently an issue on vast steel beams on the interior of food processing plant.
> 
> We have 6-7 days only to complete the job......
> The plant will be not be operating.
> ...


This sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. How will you get rid of the surface rust without getting any on the machines? I've never heard of a paint that will bond a rust with a metal surface to allow a topcoat. Get back in your truck and drive to the next profitable job!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> I am wondering if there are any products out there that you have had success with as it relates to DTR applications. I have an opportunity to maybe be involved with a job where corrosion is the key topic at hand. Not so concerned w/ appearance, but massive rust is currently an issue on vast steel beams on the interior of food processing plant.
> 
> We have 6-7 days only to complete the job......
> The plant will be not be operating.
> ...


Cap the sh*t with vinyl.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

http://zero-rust.com/
Looks like it could be what you're looking for?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JMCP said:


> http://zero-rust.com/
> Looks like it could be what you're looking for?


Looks like you could be what I'm looking for:boxing:


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

hang plastic canepy under beams and on top of some machines for safety and sand with vacuum attached...i like the capping idea but then u will never be able to see how good the integrity of the beams are in the future


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Hammerite!


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all,
thx for the input. NEPS, don't think for a minute I haven't already thought of that! Especially while they were packaging green chile peppers. Yikes.

I have a product that is actually amazing for DTR, and I will let you know about it if/when we get the project. The real kicker for this project is the time frame and detail of the rusted trusses. I was hoping for any success w/ any industrial lines out there. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

By the sounds of it, the environment the structure is in is somewhat harsh and the steel has been exposed to corrosive agents. Overcoating the corrosion with anything will simply be a band-aid solution. DO NOT WARRANTY this work even if the coating supplier will stand behind it.


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

PPG has a product just for this situation called Direct to Rust.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used the PPG DTR. It is a two component material that dries relatively fast for next day top coating. I haven't applied a single component material over it however. 

Check out Devoe's industrial line. Their Bar Rust is a good product. Also an epoxy.

BM's Rust converter is a single component material. It blackens the rusty surface, but leaves an ashy residue that should be wiped off.(smells like sulpher when gassing out).

Even though complete removal of rust is preferred for many coatings, e.g. abrasive blast, it is often impractical due to environmental impact, and time constraints. More products are and should be designed to address these problems.

Looking forward to more info on your product Yuba.


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.por15.com/

expensive though...


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.kilz.com/pages/default.aspx?NavID=42


----------

